# Jim's fish camp



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

Just north of the launch...got most the shrimp stolen by somethin that looked kinda like a big shad. Anybody know what kinda fish that is? Thought it was a mullet but I heard they don't eat meat???


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

bass?


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

In that area, probably a Croaker.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Sunshine Bass are everywhere!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

ladyfish?


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

depends on where you were fishing, how close to the grass. Most places would bet croakers, but growing up we used to fish close to the grass on heavy line, no drag so you could pull anything out and not get tangled up. Lots of bass hiding in there, 1-2 lbs, and a flounder or two if the tide was low and you were on the mud. try a different hook placement next time, may help the hook up.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry I didnt get a pic but just looked at a pic of ladyfish and thats the booger for sure. If those are good to eat..I wont have any problem filling the freezer haha...thank you. I am trying to figure out this salt thing..caught some reds and my first sheepshead under those 90 bridge's there.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

I decided it was too much work just to see what it tastes like. Maybe you'd make it all the way through the process. From what I'm to understand Asians use it in soups.





 


Of course you can always catch 40 or 50 so I can stuff my crab trap for a while...


----------

